# Hello



## Rover (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello, just looking around for some insperation and came accross you site, been looking through and it seems friendly and helpful, and there is always something I need to know, so I hope you won't mind to many questions.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello and a warm welcome Rover.
I am fairly new here, but It is very friendly and these guy's seem to know their stuff. they are a great help 

Good Luck

Wally


----------



## Belgian (Feb 24, 2008)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> Hello and a warm welcome Rover.
> I am fairly new here, but It is very friendly and these guy's seem to know their stuff. they are a great help
> 
> Good Luck
> ...



I can only second that. Welcome.
This is the most friendly site ever. They even let me in 
have fun


----------



## Trevor (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Rover,
Welcome to the mad house hope you have fun, enjoy


----------



## sundown (Feb 24, 2008)

hi rover & welome,
contrary to popular opinion, some of us are quite sane!  
enjoy the site, its very informative!


----------



## lenny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome Rover, throw in as many questions as you like and I'm sure someone will have the answer, if not we'll have a laugh anyway, It's such a friendly site


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Rover, after a couple of weeks you will be a, wild Rover..............


----------



## Rover (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for the wellcome's, I am finding my way around the site, and planning our next jaunt.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 25, 2008)

Rover said:


> Thank you for the wellcome's, I am finding my way around the site, and planning our next jaunt.



Are you going anywhere nice


----------

